# ghrp-6 dosage



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi guys have ran hgh before and now have decided to try ghrp-6. with the 5mg vials if i put in 2.5ml of bac water how many units on a slin pin would be 100mcg as im planning on 3 x 100mcg shots a day. cant believe how much cheaper this is compared to normal hgh. many thanks


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

3ml of bacs water would be 3 ticks on the slin pin... believe me I've asked this question a million times now lol


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

3 ticks = 30 units??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

3 tick= 6iu


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Your slin pin will go up in 10,20,30... Upto 100/1ml

Between cor example 10 and 20 there are little ticks these go up in 2,4,6,8 etc..

You want to mix 3ml bac water on ur ghrp this gives u 3small ticks on ur skin pin.

Good luck


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

3 small ticks is naff all to inject fluid wise lol.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

and if you mix 2ml bacs water with it, only 2 ticks for 100mcg dose


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

just seems such a small amount lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

peptides are small amounts


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> just seems such a small amount lol


What do you want? A supersoaker with a needle attached to it?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> What do you want? A supersoaker with a needle attached to it?


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

I use the bd microfine 0.3ml pins. Then @ 2.5ml water added its 5iu/5ticks and to me looks like your doing a little bit more than the u100 pins and easier to dose. Especially as my eyes are proper naff lol!


----------

